# My tank



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

Got a large bag of java moss and java fern from my coworker today :smile:














































This is it so far. Hopefully I can get more plants and cover all my driftwood with moss and plants.


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

That looks really nice! what kind of fishies are going in there?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

real nice! I am getting intop plants as well. What do you do to keep all those beuts alive?


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

I dont use anything special X, just add some flouraPride and that's about it. I do use a t5 light fixture and leave it on for about 10 hours a day also. Since these are java fern and moss, they're easy to keep alive. As mentioned before, my tank was covered with all sorts of plants that grew like crazy for 6 months but 90% of the plants suddenly died in less than 48 hours







I had no idea what happened but I suspect it having something to do with the new added chemicals in the drinking water in our area. I think they added more chlorine, and chloramine into the drinking water. By the time I realize what was going on, most of my plants had perished. For the time being, im going back to java ferns for awhile and maybe some anubias as well as ambulia and water sprites. These are hardier plants and grow very well with limited lighting. If you want a nice plant that grows super fast and "glows" in your tank, get some ambulia. They are super hardy and covered half my tank at one point.


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

Oops forgot to reply to Novato. At the moment I have about a dozen white clouds and a 9" Diamond Xingu rhom in there. Also have a pleco and some ghost shrimps and algae eating shrimps.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

very nice. not much can beat natural plants for aquascaping :nod:


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I am gonna move this to the plant forum. Did the rhom dig the plants up at all?


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

Xenon said:


> I am gonna move this to the plant forum. Did the rhom dig the plants up at all?


 Nope







but he does nibble on them every now and then. Especially amazon swords. I noticed that if I plant the sword plants away from his usually territory, he leaves them alone. He usually only occupies 1 side of the tank and never go to the other half.


----------

